# Nile And There Scales?



## Metalssiah (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey does anyone know what scales Nile use to get that egyptian sound?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know but off the top of my head I'd say try;
Harmonic Minor
Half-whole and whole-half scale
Hungarian Minor


----------



## Thep (Mar 24, 2010)

Byzantine and Spanish Phrygian off the top of my head.


----------



## Metalssiah (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks guys...any other interestibg sounding scales?like eastern or particularly morose/evil and whatnot lol all that metal stuff...sorry its a lazy reply...mad tired


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 27, 2010)

diminished.



and chromatic.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 27, 2010)

Metalssiah said:


> thanks guys...any other interestibg sounding scales?like eastern or particularly morose/evil and whatnot lol all that metal stuff...sorry its a lazy reply...mad tired



Where I live, there's a very dense Armenian population, and I've been told by a few people of this scale being used in Armenian music:







I guess you could call it the fifth mode of the so-called "hungarian minor" (harmonic minor #4; 1 2 b3 #4 5 b6 7). Alternatively, 'phrygian major 7' might apply, seeing as it is the same as a phrygian dominant/spanish phrygian
(1 b2 3 4 5 b6 b7), but with a raised seventh.


And here's a couple more neat scales:











I personally don't get the "neapolitan" label (outside of the fact that it has a b2, seeing as there's no geographic significance, though that's a stretch), or even the "major" label, but they're interesting scales. I doubt Nile uses them to any extent, but that augmented second between the sixth and seventh degree in the neapolitan minor does give it that exotic flair.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 27, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I don't know but off the top of my head I'd say try;
> Harmonic Minor
> Half-whole and whole-half scale
> Hungarian Minor


 
This  Cool scales to play around with.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 27, 2010)

Harmonic minor, Phrygian come to mind. Maybe even Locrian?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2010)

Phrygian Dominant is the most commonly used 'Egyptian' scale, and the one Nile uses most.

9 times out of 10, if you hear a metal riff and think "Yeah, that sounds Egyptian" it's the Phrygian Dominant scale being used.


----------



## Trev (Mar 27, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Phrygian Dominant is the most commonly used 'Egyptian' scale, and the one Nile uses most.
> 
> 9 times out of 10, if you hear a metal riff and think "Yeah, that sounds Egyptian" it's the Phrygian Dominant scale being used.


 
This


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Mar 28, 2010)

Phrygian scale, Phrygian Dominant scale and Octatonic scale


----------

